# crying in the morning



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

We have noticed our 8 month old is waking up between 5am and 630am recently. She is crated in our loft (outside our bedroom) and I can't take her crying as I love her to death. I was wondering if there is a way to "train" her when to get up (aside from letting her cry and she eventually understands that it isn't time to get up until we let her out). I thought maybe ringing a bell or something when we want to let her out (6:30 or 7am) and then she will eventually learn that the bell means "getting out" and until she hears that it is futile to cry???? Any advice would be appreciated...We recently went camping and her schedule was all messed up-not sure if that has anything to do with it. Thanks forum!! Dan


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Our Ruby has done this from time to time. Unless it is a situation where she is sick or we didnt get a night time potty in - we just ignore the cries and she seems to get back on track in a few days. We turn our sound machine and fans on high and shut the door to drown her out. 

I don't know about training them with a sound. All I know is the days Ruby is really worn out from exercise, she seems to sleep in more

Remember she gets let out when you are ready not her. I know easier said then done.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel is about the same age as your puppy, however he sleeps through the night without any issues, he usually gets up around 7:30am or 8am. I get up at 6am, however Axel still sleeps in his crate while I take care of my morning routine, cardio (treadmill), breakfast, etc. We have our dog crated in our kitchen/dining area which is 2 floors down from our bedroom and this works great as Axel has no problem with being away from us at night. When he was younger about 4-6 months he used to cry earlier in the morning as he had to go pee, however lately as he has grown and has better bladder control he sleeps like a baby. (which is wonderful) I am not sure about the training around the bell theory to get up, we did use a bell when Axel was very very young for going out to go potty so he could attribute the bell with potty time. (that worked). I think like RubyRoo stated if your dog is worn out by exercise they should have no problem sleeping in more.. But also your schedule may have messed up your dogs biological clock for the time being and may get back to normal hopefully soon. Good luck


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Ear plugs! She is trying to train you to let her out when she whines.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, don't know for sure if this helps but we keep our V's crate with us in the master bedroom. He sleeps soundly never wakes up to disturb unless he really needs to go potty.
I know experts warn not to allow dogs in e same room, but hey, this is a Vizsla!


----------

